# Ziliani: "Scandalo Juve, Milan e Napoli accendete un cero"



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:

"Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l&#8217;arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l&#8217;arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."

Ziliani scatenato contro Sky:

"Costacurta dice rigore netto nello scontro Chiellini-Darmian. Da SkySport è tutto, a voi la linea.
Rcordate le risatine al Club di Caressa sui tanti secondi gialli risparmiati a Bentancur con Pirlo sempre lesto a sostituirlo? Beh, lo juventino già ammonito sgambetta Lukaku in corsa da dietro, Calvarese lo manda fuori e a Sky si stracciano le vesti indignati e offesi.
Ci sono tre colleghi in onda su Sky e che stimo profondamente (e lo sanno): &#8294;Condò, Marani e Piccinini.
Chiedo: perchè non dite che così è troppo e non si può più andare avanti? Chi ama il calcio e il giornalismo deve dirlo. Apertamente."


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l&#8217;arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l&#8217;arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."



E' così, domani ci serve un miracolo col Cagliari.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l&#8217;arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l&#8217;arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."



Questo a breve smetterà di lavorare. Deve fare come quelli di SCAI che loda incessantemente la mafia.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l&#8217;arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l&#8217;arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."



Domani si deve sperare che il Napoli (e mi dispiace che il Napoli e i napoletani mi sono simpatici e li vorrei in CL con noi) perda, altrimenti se dovessero vincere domani sera ci sarà il furto del secolo (e la mia dipartita definitiva con il calcio).


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2336435 ha scritto:


> Domani si deve sperare che il Napoli (e mi dispiace che il Napoli e i napoletani mi sono simpatici e li vorrei in CL con noi) perda, altrimenti se dovessero vincere domani sera ci sarà il furto del secolo (e la mia dipartita definitiva con il calcio).



La cosa davvero bella sarebbe che Milan e Napoli vincessero tutte e due le prossime partite, Juve out e noi secondi


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l&#8217;arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l&#8217;arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."



vai Ziliani resisti finchè puoi


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2021)

ma ziliani dove lavora? o meglio dire lavorava?

per me lo accoppano, non ci arriva a fine campionato.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336451 ha scritto:


> La cosa davvero bella sarebbe che Milan e Napoli vincessero tutte e due le prossime partite, Juve out e noi secondi



A me basta vincere contro il Cagliari, poi se vinciamo e siamo in CL poi battere l'Atalanta mi darebbe gusto. Ma vedendo la porcheria di oggi la vedo difficile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

*Ziliani scatenato contro Sky:

"Costacurta dice rigore netto nello scontro Chiellini-Darmian. Da SkySport è tutto, a voi la linea.
Rcordate le risatine al Club di Caressa sui tanti secondi gialli risparmiati a Bentancur con Pirlo sempre lesto a sostituirlo? Beh, lo juventino già ammonito sgambetta Lukaku in corsa da dietro, Calvarese lo manda fuori e a Sky si stracciano le vesti indignati e offesi.
Ci sono tre colleghi in onda su Sky e che stimo profondamente (e lo sanno): &#8294;Condò, Marani e Piccinini.
Chiedo: perchè non dite che così è troppo e non si può più andare avanti? Chi ama il calcio e il giornalismo deve dirlo. Apertamente."*


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l&#8217;arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l&#8217;arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."



Domani giornata terribile. 
Oggi hanno fatto metà dell'opera ma domani sarà conclusa .
Vediamo a chi tagliano le gambe.
Ho paura perché il Cagliari è vicina alla juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336475 ha scritto:


> *Ziliani scatenato contro Sky:
> 
> "Costacurta dice rigore netto nello scontro Chiellini-Darmian. Da SkySport è tutto, a voi la linea.
> Rcordate le risatine al Club di Caressa sui tanti secondi gialli risparmiati a Bentancur con Pirlo sempre lesto a sostituirlo? Beh, lo juventino già ammonito sgambetta Lukaku in corsa da dietro, Calvarese lo manda fuori e a Sky si stracciano le vesti indignati e offesi.
> ...



Uomo libero.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336477 ha scritto:


> Uomo libero.



E tra poco senza lavoro se ancora lavorava per qualche testata giornalistica.


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

al replay sembra che il fallo lo faccia cuadrado


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2021)

Ma qualcuno mi spiega perché Costacurta ha raggiunto questo livello di viscidume? Io Billy non l'ho mai capito.

E' per via di qualche ruolo dirigenziale che gli hanno negato? E' per via della gnocca moglie che è juventina? Boh...


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l’arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l’arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."
> ...



ragazzi ormai è evidente che o noi o il Napoli saremo vittime sacrificali...La Juve deve andare in Champions ad ogni costo


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336496 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno mi spiega perché Costacurta ha raggiunto questo livello di viscidume? Io Billy non l'ho mai capito.
> 
> E' per via di qualche ruolo dirigenziale che gli hanno negato? E' per via della gnocca moglie che è juventina? Boh...



Sempre detto che è uno dei peggiori là dentro.


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2336495 ha scritto:


> al replay sembra che il fallo lo faccia cuadrado



Il fallo l'ha fatto Cuadrado, piede contro polpaccio. Uno scandalo indicibile


----------



## Andris (15 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336501 ha scritto:


> Il fallo l'ha fatto Cuadrado, piede contro polpaccio. Uno scandalo indicibile



eppure non lo va a vedere, in una gara dove tre reti erano state decise dal var.
totalmente illogico e incoerente con la direzione di gara
qui ci stava di protestare forte e di farsi cacciare in massa per arrivare ai piani alti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2336497 ha scritto:


> ragazzi ormai è evidente che o noi o il Napoli saremo vittime sacrificali...La Juve deve andare in Champions ad ogni costo



Pensa se invece domani sia milan e sia napoli dovessero vincere le rispettive partite....
proprio a farli disperare.

Incredibile che dalla partita con l'udinese (con la complicità di De paul,non scordiamolo),siano riusciti a ribaltare la gara negli ultimi 5 minuti,altrimenti sarebbero stati 0 punti.

Poi hanno giocato contro il sassuolo,dove i giocatori di De Zerbi facevano a gara a chi sbagliava più goal.
E ora questa partita da vomito contro l'Inter.

Spero che già da domani,qualche testata giornalistica inizi a tirare bordate. Ovviamente stampa estera,perchè qui in italia sono tutti azzerbinati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2336451 ha scritto:


> La cosa davvero bella sarebbe che Milan e Napoli vincessero tutte e due le prossime partite, Juve out e noi secondi



Magari.. troppo superiori per derubarci..
Me lo auguro di cuore


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Maggio 2021)

Dopo quello che ho visto oggi è chiaro che una fra Napoli e Milan dovrà saltare per fare andare in Champions la Juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2021)

MrPeppez;2336517 ha scritto:


> Dopo quello che ho visto oggi è chiaro che una fra Napoli e Milan dovrà saltare per fare andare in Champions la Juve.



Il calcio della gente.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite: "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia. Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l’arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l’arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus." Ziliani scatenato contro Sky: "Costacurta dice rigore netto nello scontro Chiellini-Darmian. Da SkySport è tutto, a voi la linea. Rcordate le risatine al Club di Caressa sui tanti secondi gialli risparmiati a Bentancur con Pirlo sempre lesto a sostituirlo? Beh, lo juventino già ammonito sgambetta Lukaku in corsa da dietro, Calvarese lo manda fuori e a Sky si stracciano le vesti indignati e offesi. Ci sono tre colleghi in onda su Sky e che stimo profondamente (e lo sanno): &#8294;Condò, Marani e Piccinini. Chiedo: perchè non dite che così è troppo e non si può più andare avanti? Chi ama il calcio e il giornalismo deve dirlo. Apertamente."


 Ci sono partite che davvero vedi indirizzate, senza se e senza ma. Il rigore su Cuadrado era palesemente un qualcosa di sistemato, dai. Ma vi rendete conto di cosa voglia dire la Juve fuori dalla CL? Un danno allucinante, fanno di tutto per rimetterla in corsa. Domani sera dovremmo essere più forti dei torti, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2336524 ha scritto:


> Il calcio della gente.



A parte che è l'ennesima vergogna tutta itagliota non giocare più in contemporanea nemmeno le ultime due partite (in Spagna lo fanno), credo che domani il calcio della gente tornerà alla gente e io la penso come segue:

a meno che il Crotone (signori il Crotone) non faccia punti a Benevento, il Milan perderà in casa contro il Cagliari.


Vincere domani sera sarà più difficile della finale '94 ad Atene contro il Barca di Crujff, avremo 15 mln di persone contro, oltre a tutti i lecchini dei media.. la partita contro il Cagliari sarà pompata all'inverosimile con Cragno versione Yashin e credo perderemo, con Giulini pronto a ricevere un lauto compenso, in stile Juve.

D'altronde il Cagliari un mese e mezzo fa al minuto 30 perdeva 0-3 in casa contro Pirlo.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2336552 ha scritto:


> A parte che è l'ennesima vergogna tutta itagliota non giocare più in contemporanea nemmeno le ultime due partite (in Spagna lo fanno), credo che domani il calcio della gente tornerà alla gente e io la penso come segue:
> 
> a meno che il Crotone (signori il Crotone) non faccia punti a Benevento, il Milan perderà in casa contro il Cagliari.
> 
> ...



Anch'io confidavo nel Crotone fino a pomeriggio perché 
ha sempre onorato l'impegno ma poi ho saputo che nello staff tecnico del Benevento ci sono dei calabresi e mi sono rassegnato,è già accomodata pure questa mi sa.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2336571 ha scritto:


> Anch'io confidavo nel Crotone fino a pomeriggio perché
> ha sempre onorato l'impegno ma poi ho saputo che nello staff tecnico del Benevento ci sono dei calabresi e mi sono rassegnato,è già accomodata pure questa mi sa.



E' veramente un campionato paranormale, uno scempio senza fine.
Non vedo l'ora finisca, perchè fisicamente non reggo.
Avevo smesso di seguire da tempo le altre partite, specie dopo l'espulsione assurda di Ibra a Parma... oggi ho commesso l'imperdonabile errore di guardare il secondo tempo di Rube-Inter.

Veramente un vomito assurdo questa serie A.

Il Cagliari è già salvo avendo il Genoa all'ultima, ma la cosa bella è che è passato il seguente messaggio:

- ehhh con la Fiorentina giusto non farsi male, un punto fa comodo ad entrambi
- a Milano il Cagliari deve trovare i punti salvezza, perchè no?

ROBE DA PAZZI


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2336572 ha scritto:


> E' veramente un campionato paranormale, uno scempio senza fine.
> Non vedo l'ora finisca, perchè fisicamente non reggo.
> Avevo smesso di seguire da tempo le altre partite, specie dopo l'espulsione assurda di Ibra a Parma... oggi ho commesso l'imperdonabile errore di guardare il secondo tempo di Rube-Inter.
> 
> ...



Però ricordati sempre una cosa: non esiste alcun sistema,siamo solo dei visionari io tu e altri 5-6 amici antijuventini quì dentro.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2021)

Questi si stanno magnando la Fiat e presto si mangeranno anche la Ferrari, per sostenere questo immondezzaio.

Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2336552 ha scritto:


> A parte che è l'ennesima vergogna tutta itagliota non giocare più in contemporanea nemmeno le ultime due partite (in Spagna lo fanno), credo che domani il calcio della gente tornerà alla gente e io la penso come segue:
> 
> a meno che il Crotone (signori il Crotone) non faccia punti a Benevento, il Milan perderà in casa contro il Cagliari.
> 
> ...



E qui dentro si darà la colpa a Pioli e verrò insultato da domani a per sempre.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

ok ma come fate a viverla sempre così male con questa cultura del sospetto? cioè io non riuscirei a guardare le partite se pensassi che tutti sono venduti. Oggi Calvarese e VAR hanno sbagliato tutto, per me sono generosissimi tutti e tre i rigori, soprattutto quello su Cuadrado, ma anche l'espulsione a Bentancour. Alla fine la Juve è stata avvantaggiata contando gli episodi, perchè il rigore di Cuadrado è palesemente inventato, ma gli errori ci sono stati da entrambe le parti. Cerchiamo di vincere domani, e spedirli nelle fogne.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2021)

più che gli arbitri, a me fa ribrezzo l'atteggiamento juventino in campo. Ogni santa volta Chiellini che si lancia, urla, strattona e accerchia l'arbitro, Chiesa che simula più della Cagnotto, urla dagli spalti come nel peggior campo di periferia, dirigenti a bordocampo. Solo lì succedono ste robe. Una vergogna. Noi avremo le nostre macchie nella storia, ma penso che un minimo di sportività, di notti di calcio, di grandi vittorie le abbiamo fatte vedere. Ci conoscono nel mondo per il Milan di Sacchi, di Ancelotti, di Capello, non per il doping e i bidoni della spazzatura. Andatene fieri di essere DIVERSI da loro


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2336579 ha scritto:


> Questi si stanno magnando la Fiat e presto si mangeranno anche la Ferrari, per sostenere questo immondezzaio.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto.



tanto poi per la fiat paghiamo noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2336586 ha scritto:


> ok ma come fate a viverla sempre così male con questa cultura del sospetto? cioè io non riuscirei a guardare le partite se pensassi che tutti sono venduti. Oggi Calvarese e VAR hanno sbagliato tutto, per me sono generosissimi tutti e tre i rigori, soprattutto quello su Cuadrado, ma anche l'espulsione a Bentancour. Alla fine la Juve è stata avvantaggiata contando gli episodi, perchè il rigore di Cuadrado è palesemente inventato, ma gli errori ci sono stati da entrambe le parti. Cerchiamo di vincere domani, e spedirli nelle fogne.



il rigore per l'inter è netto, li han dati tutti questi rigori. i 2 alla juve ridicoli, va be il 2o è un qualcosa di unico tipo noi con la roma.
il rosso è effettivamente strano, un po' esagerato ma non inesistente.


----------



## Giofa (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2336607 ha scritto:


> il rigore per l'inter è netto, li han dati tutti questi rigori. i 2 alla juve ridicoli, va be il 2o è un qualcosa di unico tipo noi con la roma.
> il rosso è effettivamente strano, un po' esagerato ma non inesistente.



Rivisto bene quello di Cuadrado è un vero scandalo. Ammetto che in diretta non avevo colto, molto strano come l’attivissimo Irrati al VAR abbia taciuto, c’è un immagine che mostra come Cuadrado faccia chiaramente fallo lui. Su Bentancur è strano il comportamento di Calvarese che in un primo momento sembra non fischiare nemmeno il fallo. Il secondo giallo è forse eccessivo ma non scandaloso. È passato abbastanza inosservato un fallo nel primo tempo di Kulusevski che avrebbe potuto lasciare in 10 la juve ben prima. C’è un’immagine verso fine partita di Conte che ridacchia come chi sa come funziona di là


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2336608 ha scritto:


> Rivisto bene quello di Cuadrado è un vero scandalo. Ammetto che in diretta non avevo colto, molto strano come l’attivissimo Irrati al VAR abbia taciuto, c’è un immagine che mostra come Cuadrado faccia chiaramente fallo lui. Su Bentancur è strano il comportamento di Calvarese che in un primo momento sembra non fischiare nemmeno il fallo. Il secondo giallo è forse eccessivo ma non scandaloso. È passato abbastanza inosservato un fallo nel primo tempo di Kulusevski che avrebbe potuto lasciare in 10 la juve ben prima. C’è un’immagine verso fine partita di Conte che ridacchia come chi sa come funziona di là



Guarda, 
•primo rigore Juve, generoso ma ci può stare
•Rigore Inter ASSURDO però il regolamento parla chiaro quindi ci sta, ma se avessero dato alla juve un rigore così, apriti cielo.
•espulsione bentancur completamente inventata, e scusa se è poco
• gol Inter giustamente convalidato, ma non era scontato
• rigore Juve, totalmente inventato, ma perisic è stato un pollo.

A conti fatti secondo me è stato un arbitraggio leggermente pro Inter, nel senso che verosimilmente
Non andava dato il primo rigore Inter e il secondo Juve, quindi par condicio
E non andava espulso bentancur, il resto tutto regolare


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l’arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l’arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."
> ...



Strano che non gli abbiano ancora messo la museruola, a 'sto Ziliani.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2336429 ha scritto:


> Paolo Ziliani durissimo sui furti arbitrali di Juve-Inter, e mette in guardia Napoli e Milan che somani si giocano la Champions nelle rispettive partite:
> 
> "Cari tifosi del Napoli e del Milan, domani è domenica: accendete tutti un cero alla Madonna perchè abbiamo capito tutti quel che sta succedendo. Tutto il mondo ha visto uno dei match più scandalosi della storia.
> Chiellini che urla a Calvarese: ricordo Ibra essere espulso per aver chiacchierato a distanza con l’arbitro Maresca senza che nessuno se ne accorgesse: rosso e squalifica (l’arbitro aveva addirittura capito male). Semplicemente, da noi gli arbitri sono al servizio della Juventus."
> ...



Piccinini gli ha pure risposto, sempre su Twitter


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

A Ziliani lo ritroveranno presto in un sacco nero imbavagliato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

dalla stampa estera cosa arriva? ho letto qualche tweet ma niente sui giornali.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

giornalisti sportivi stranieri scandalizzati da quello che è successo. La cosa più assurda è che fanno tutto sotto la luce del sole


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2336798 ha scritto:


> giornalisti sportivi stranieri scandalizzati da quello che è successo. La cosa più assurda è che fanno tutto sotto la luce del sole



E certo che sono scandalizzati, anche all'estero ci sono gli errori arbitrali ma da noi gli "errori" vanno sempre nello stesso verso e si ripetono scientificamente e c'è una complicità dei media che aiuta molto a far sì che questo schifo non finisca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Lo scandaloso rigore per la Juventus contro l'Inter fa parte di quelle rapine al calcio per una squadra che deve assolutamente andare in Champions. Le cose vanno guadagnate. Tra l'altro la Juventus è un altro dei &#8242;&#8242; salvatori del calcio &#8242;&#8242; nella SuperLega europea.
(Richard Mendez, ESPN)

Invece in Italia,oltre a ziliani,abbiamo avuto qualche altro coraggioso ?
Oppure è già stato messo tutto sotto al tappeto ?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2336832 ha scritto:


> Lo scandaloso rigore per la Juventus contro l'Inter fa parte di quelle rapine al calcio per una squadra che deve assolutamente andare in Champions. Le cose vanno guadagnate. Tra l'altro la Juventus è un altro dei &#8242;&#8242; salvatori del calcio &#8242;&#8242; nella SuperLega europea.
> (Richard Mendez, ESPN)
> 
> Invece in Italia,oltre a ziliani,abbiamo avuto qualche altro coraggioso ?
> Oppure è già stato messo tutto sotto al tappeto ?



Ma che dici?! È tutto perfettamente regolare


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2336798 ha scritto:


> giornalisti sportivi stranieri scandalizzati da quello che è successo. La cosa più assurda è che fanno tutto sotto la luce del sole



Fonte? Puoi citare qualcuno che é scandalizzato? Non ho trovato nulla su Internet.  

Sono serio, non sto minimamente cercando di polemizzare sia chiaro.


----------

